# To move forward in life



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

Do you have motivation? What is it? What does 'heart' mean to you? Do you believe in dreams? What does it look like to you?


----------



## VereCreperum (Jan 17, 2013)

1. Yes
2. Knowledge, money, sex and revenge. 
3. Dreams exist...
4. Huh?


----------



## Juan M (Mar 11, 2011)

Everyone has a motivation even if is a subconscious one. Sometimes i know (knowledge, power) sometimes i dont, motivations are very relative and dependient on various factors (like my mood for example). The usual concept and definition or the ones that i can create trought association. I... have dreams sometimes, i believe in goals. I dont understand the last question.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

I try to always move forward in life and learn from the past. Just have to be careful not to ignore and be thankful for what you have today, if you are always trying to live in the future you will miss a lot of things.


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

Juan M said:


> Everyone has a motivation even if is a subconscious one. Sometimes i know (knowledge, power) sometimes i dont, motivations are very relative and dependient on various factors (like my mood for example). The usual concept and definition or the ones that i can create trought association. I... have dreams sometimes, i believe in goals. I dont understand the last question.


(and @*VereCreperum) *I meant, what _is _​your dream?


----------



## VereCreperum (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a dream that one day this nation will rise up and live out the true meaning of its creed: "We hold these truths to be self-evident: that, all men are created equal."


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

VereCreperum said:


> I have a dream that one day this nation will rise up and live out the true meaning of its creed: "We hold these truths to be self-evident: that, all men are created equal."


Love it. Do you think you're doing concrete things on a daily basis to make sure your dream stays alive? Just curious.


----------



## VereCreperum (Jan 17, 2013)

saturnne said:


> Love it. Do you think you're doing concrete things on a daily basis to make sure your dream stays alive? Just curious.


....lol


That was Martin Luther King's dream. I don't have one.


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

VereCreperum said:


> ....lol
> 
> 
> That was Martin Luther King's dream. I don't have one.


It may very well be yours as well? It continues on, the way I see it. In any case, my original intent of this thread was to see how NT's motivate themselves to get out of bed every morning. Looking at the world as an INTJ, INTP, ENTJ or ENTP is very different from, say, ones who focus on the concrete rather than the abstract (S's) or are closer to the word "dream" than we are (F's). But before I get the better of myself by presenting any more generalizations, let us come back to the point. How do intuitive thinkers propagate through time?


----------



## VereCreperum (Jan 17, 2013)

saturnne said:


> It may very well be yours as well? It continues on, the way I see it. In any case, my original intent of this thread was to see how NT's motivate themselves to get out of bed every morning. Looking at the world as an INTJ, INTP, ENTJ or ENTP is very different from, say, ones who focus on the concrete rather than the abstract (S's) or are closer to the word "dream" than we are (F's). But before I get the better of myself by presenting any more generalizations, let us come back to the point. How do intuitive thinkers propagate through time?


Ah, I see. For me, it's about knowledge. I see no purpose or point in life, love, happiness or the pursuit of 'goals' and 'dreams'. I'm driven solely by my desire to learn as much as I possibly can about everything I have interest in. Curiously, people are my main interest because, I don't fully understand them and _that_ is intriguing.


----------



## clarinet cigarette (Jan 15, 2013)

My goals for the future are what motivate me on a daily basis. "Do you want to be successful? Better go work at it." In addition, the possibility of some sort of new discovery every day excites me.


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

VereCreperum said:


> Ah, I see. For me, it's about knowledge. I see no purpose or point in life, love, happiness or the pursuit of 'goals' and 'dreams'. I'm driven solely by my desire to learn as much as I possibly can about everything I have interest in. Curiously, people are my main interest because, I don't fully understand them and _that_ is intriguing.



That's beautiful. Just sayin'. Yeah, I used to be like you, no offense or anything intended, but I've sort of tried to answer my 'questions' in my head through philosophy, which led to spirituality... I'm not religious, but I've met a God whom I love and loves me. As an NT, it's mind-boggling how I've come to appear so weak in heart and dependent on the external, but for me, it's the opposite - the power to believe wholly in yourself only comes from God. Sorry to go all evangelical on you, just complementing your post...


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

clarinet cigarette said:


> My goals for the future are what motivate me on a daily basis. "Do you want to be successful? Better go work at it." In addition, the possibility of some sort of new discovery every day excites me.


That is such a fresh take at the day. I bet it gets you far. Do you ever have moments when you want to give up on seeking the new, though? When you've discovered an over-abundance of the corrupt and a relatively tiny, tiny debris of the good in this world? Or is it just my crazy, over-generalizing head...


----------



## Naught (Jan 9, 2013)

1- Yes.
2- Knowledge, of course.
3- I live thanks to that muscle. Isn't that great?
4- Well yeah, I dream every night, everybody does. We just don't remember it, usually.
5- What does a dream look like? What kind of question is that?


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

Naught said:


> 1- Yes.
> 2- Knowledge, of course.
> 3- I live thanks to that muscle. Isn't that great?
> 4- Well yeah, I dream every night, everybody does. We just don't remember it, usually.
> 5- What does a dream look like? What kind of question is that?


I meant, what is your dream?


----------



## Naught (Jan 9, 2013)

I want to be a Researcher in Physics. There are so many fields of research that I don't really know which one I'll settle for, though.


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

Naught said:


> I want to be a Researcher in Physics. There are so many fields of research that I don't really know which one I'll settle for, though.


Yo that is awesome. I used to be interested in quantum physics, but sucked at a General Physics course in college, and any inkling of a future path involving the study of physics beyond the "pre-med" was replaced. Now my dream is to work at Pixar or be a physician-scientist. Teh heh.


----------



## abigaleblues (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes. I am motivated to live life to the fullest. I take chances, make mistakes, and do everything I can to live outside my comfort zone.

I am hoping that one day, all of these life experiences that I have accumluated will inspire me to finally write a book that people will enjoy reading. I know that writing is a practised skill, but I want the credibility behind my name. I was inspired during a lecture by Chuck Palahniuk, who did not start writing until he was in his 30's. He explained how important it is to experience life before you can write good fiction. I agree. I think I will be even older (if I can take it that long!) before I start writing. I imagine that the story would be so vivid in my mind that it would burst out of me with such an intensity that I could not think of anything else.

But for now, I am a reader. I read anything and everything. I want to write the book I want to read.


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

abigaleblues said:


> Yes. I am motivated to live life to the fullest. I take chances, make mistakes, and do everything I can to live outside my comfort zone.
> 
> I am hoping that one day, all of these life experiences that I have accumluated will inspire me to finally write a book that people will enjoy reading. I know that writing is a practised skill, but I want the credibility behind my name. I was inspired during a lecture by Chuck Palahniuk, who did not start writing until he was in his 30's. He explained how important it is to experience life before you can write good fiction. I agree. I think I will be even older (if I can take it that long!) before I start writing. I imagine that the story would be so vivid in my mind that it would burst out of me with such an intensity that I could not think of anything else.
> 
> But for now, I am a reader. I read anything and everything. I want to write the book I want to read.


Cool. I can't imagine writing fiction though...or non-fiction, making my life sound interesting enough for others to read.


----------



## abigaleblues (Apr 11, 2012)

saturnne said:


> Cool. I can't imagine writing fiction though...or non-fiction, making my life sound interesting enough for others to read.


I don't want to write about my life per se... But the places I've traveled, people I've met, just living in New York City alone... I am hoping will infuse the details in my writing. I don't think I would enjoy writing a memoir as much. I don't like to be the focus of attention. The main thing is that the readers will take something away from it. Lets hope!


----------



## DoctorSkywalker (Feb 2, 2013)

" I have looked in the mirror every morning and asked myself: "If today were the last day of my life, would I want to do what I am about to do today?" And whenever the answer has been "No" for too many days in a row, I know I need to change something."
-Steve Jobs
Although this may not work for someone young who is still in school working towards a higher goal in life, it makes sense for people who say they're doing what they want to do. Moving forward requires change. Change is what can make the new better than the old, and keep loving forward.


----------



## ScrambledAIDS (Feb 3, 2013)

I feel motivated to go to work every day out of fear: of losing what society has deemed I hold near and dear to me (the joys of car payments and a failed investment in higher learning), of being arrested or having my freedoms encroached upon due to alternative means of funds if I didn't hold the position I do now, of being in debt for my mistakes forever and being unable to continue with a clean slate some day.

What motivates me during my personal time is my music. Listening to it, obviously, but making it as well. I have this outlandish goal of becoming some sort of hip-hop icon someday, but even after 10 years of dedication, I know it's still a _long_ way off, especially now that my creativity is being stifled daily (I'm a night-owl by nature and it's torture going to bed before midnight, that's when the creative juices begin flowing), but it's my passion, my proficiency. I'm in love with music and if I ever meet the physical equivalent of what music means to me, well, there's just no way. I suppose that kind of sums up the 'heart' question as well; it's what I love, what I regard higher than anything else and am willing to die for.

I believe in goals, having dreams are by nature dooming thoughts to the realm of ideal but intangible or unattainable, it's like a mental block sometimes. If you mean actual REM dreams...I've had premonition dreams before, so I believe that my subconscious whirls away like a sewing machine stitching the threads of my thought processes into preparatory scenarios. Other times, the sky is orange and trees are purple and grass is teal.


----------

